# real dirt as ground cover?



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

what are your thoughts on real dirt. does it react will to the wet water method of anchoring? am I asking for trouble with the rolling stock and switches?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bake it first, I had minuscule wigglers some I used. All wet water is; water with either ivory soap or alcohol added to break surface tension. This helps prevent water from beading up.
Anything can wick up, so I'd use caution around the points and throw rods.

I have simulated both wet dirt and dry. I made mud and painted, pressed and troweled into place. Where I wanted a dry look, I sifted dry dirt on top of the wet mix and after letting it dry, I vacuumed up the excess.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

The O and HO scale folks regularly say to go through dirt with a powerful magnet to pull out any metallic particles which might otherwise chance to find their way in to drive trains and motors.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I’ve used and use fine sifted dirt for years. Never had a problem with it.
With careful observation, you can get various colours too. Especially at run off points where the “fines” end up.


----------

